# New to keeping Mantids!!



## babygyal_sw2 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

I'm completely new to keeping Mantids...not yet got one as I want to know which one would suit me!! I was directed over here from SiUK off reptileforumsuk....he uses this forum no doubt!! He said I'd be best to ask questions here!

Can anyone recommend any sites or books that I can get started on reading? Plus, what do you all think are good starter mantids?

Thanx in adv!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome. Well you're already at the best website to read for anything mantid related. I recommend any of the Sphodromantis (african mantids) or Hierodula (giant asian) mantids as good starter mantids. Egyptian mantis (Miomantis Paykullii ) are small but are easy to keep as well.


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum.

If you are looking for a basic, plain mantis, then the Sphodromantis (African species) or Hierodula (Asian species) will be a good one. For a nicer looking species, you may want to go for something like a Pseudocreobotra (Spiny flower mantis), or a Creobroter (Indian flower mantis), which are both very easy to keep.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 19, 2007)

hello and welcome to our bug site!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome! I recommend reading this forum. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome my site is a good for starters site it tells the basics


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

Hiya, ive been here for about a week, and learnt loads! Regarding books, well check www.insectstore.com for some good publications..!

Have you any mantids at the moment?


----------

